# FS:Quitting Sale - TDS METER, FILTERS, HEATERS, TANKS ETC



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

everythings sold


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump to the top added more stuff.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

er201 said:


> 36"x12"x20" (LxWxH) - 5$ (Free wiith tank 33g)


What is this?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon said:


> What is this?


Whoops forgot haha, it's a stand.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top, really need these things gone.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

up to the top.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top... noone wnats cheap tanks and equipment?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top..


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top...


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

up to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

All the stuff that's on hold is still on hold?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Arcteryx said:


> All the stuff that's on hold is still on hold?


Weird I edited the post and removed them yesterday, looks like it didn't update. But to answer your question, Nicole already scooped up what I had on hold for her last week.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

sunday bump.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## Stonefish (Mar 13, 2013)

Do you have a heater kickin around?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Stonefish said:


> Do you have a heater kickin around?


No sorry. Tuesday Bump


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top, noone wants cheap equipment?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Prices are very reasonable!
But perhaps pictures will help?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top.. really need to get rid of this stuff before I start itching to set it up again.


----------

